# Big ky. buck??



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Keep hearing about a big 20 some point buck killed in kentucky this year but can't find anything about it.Anyone hear of it?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Havent heard anything about that one,but here is one that was taken in S.E.Ohio this week. I hope this works.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't heard anything about a Kentucky buck...but that buck posted there is a brute.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They said they got this one somewhere around Salt Fork and that is has 18 points on it.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice ......


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is likely the one you heard of. 
http://mikehanback.blogs.com/bigbuckzone/2006/12/12acre_texas_mo.html


----------

